# Laika silencer



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 Laika Ecovip 7.1g on a Fiat and we are having problems getting a new Silencer box. Our local Fiat dealer says it is a Laika part only. Has anyone else had a problem with these exhaust systems?


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

I would suggest emailing Laika and ask them the question. Though I would be surprised if it was not a Fiat part - did your Fiat dealer check using your chassis number?
Bob


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Its not one of these is it http://www.caravan-parts.org/100820/info.php?p=27&cat=219009

joe


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

snailsontour said:


> I would suggest emailing Laika and ask them the question. Though I would be surprised if it was not a Fiat part - did your Fiat dealer check using your chassis number?
> Bob


Have emailed Laika today and they will only supply parts through a dealer and they asked if we could send them a photo of the part. Our Fiat dealer used the chassis number and everything else he could think of and even spoke to Fiat in Paris, the mechanic actually got underneath and the only reference that there is is Sevel, so it is the original silencer. I have emailed 3 Laika dealers here in France and also spoken to Southdowns motorhomes in the UK who were very helpful and are getting in touch with Laika.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Its not one of these is it http://www.caravan-parts.org/100820/info.php?p=27&cat=219009
> 
> joe


Just had a look and ours is a 2.8 JTD automatic.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it says Sevel on it it's Fiat. Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevel

It won't be hard to have one made, just check Yellow Pages for exhaust places and ring round to see who can make one up for you, Alan.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> If it says Sevel on it it's Fiat. Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevel
> 
> It won't be hard to have one made, just check Yellow Pages for exhaust places and ring round to see who can make one up for you, Alan.


We live in France. Our local Fiat Agent had a look at it yesterday to see if he could modify one but couldn't. I have emailed Laika and also 2 Laika dealers here and they are on the case, just sent some photos to them so hopefully we will be able to be successful.

This problem arose due to having a new CT (MOT) because we are in the process of changing vans and there was an advisory that the silencer had important deterioration. We have had an Exhaust supplier and our Fiat Agent look at it and they have both said that there is nothing wrong with the silencer but we don't want to get to the new motorhome dealer and him to say that it needs a new exhaust. When you exchange a motorhome here they need a perfect CT (MOT) which it has except for this advisory. Its a real headache.


----------

